# Saw this on Popular Mechanics could be useful for small dry storage out of pvc pipe



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

You can poop in that also.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Everyone could have their own groover 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm going to use mine as a time capsule, after i poop in it, the poo will be left for future generations, with a very serious sounding note on the out side, at least i will get in a good laugh when i'm dead!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

This is the standard Grand Canyon kayak self support Groover. Use the screw on clean out caps for an easy opening that is water tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

